# Vizslas and Chickens!?



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Was just after a little advise.. 

We are considering getting two chickens for our garden, they will be at the bottom of the garden in a secure coop but I will also let them out to roam the garden when I'm at home. We have two dogs a terrier who is 3 and a half and our V pepper who has just turned 5 months.

Has anyone experienced having a Vizsla live with chickens? Do you think it's possible?

I'm quite confident that whilst she's so young we can teach her the rights and wrongs and that the chickens are off limits

I would love to hear of any experiences 

Thanks 
Jess


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep we have hens Jessica, I'm just about to set off for work now, so I'll post a vid and some pics later


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I just had Kafka had her second experience with being arojnd chickens (visiting a small farm with free roaming chickens).
The first time we went she immediately pointed them and started chasing them and grabbed one. Luckily I was in time to get a hold of her so no chicken was harmed. The rest of the trip I had to have her on leash around them.
Now this second time, she was still interested in them but I was able to tell her to leave it. She would sometimes still start to focus on one but would leave it when told no.
I think it ia possible, although leaving them together unsupervised..I have no experience with that.
It will also really depend on your vizsla. I know other vizslas who are a lot less obsessed with birds and it might be easier to train them.
Good luck!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Chickens are birds, vizslas are birddogs... 

It always amazes me when people with birddogs are surprised that they kill chickens.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine will not touch them if supervised, but would kill them if unsupervised.
June had a pet bantam rooster for months. I don't think the rooster was happy with the arrangement, but she loved that rooster. A fox got into the pen and killed it, and I never replaced it.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

One of our V playdates has chickens, but they are kept in a totally enclosed area. Ellie pointed them, stalked them and ran around the pen pretty excited. The chickens are used to seeing their own V, so they did not seem fazed. She finally got right up against the fence and they kept pecking her in the nose. It was pretty funny to see the look on her face when she got pecked! 

I would be afraid unless they were brought up together from a very young age, it might be asking an awful lot of the dog not to mess with the chickens.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout does fine with chickens. A friend's brother has a free-range chicken farm and we've camped up there as well gone for day visits. She will point and stalk them, but has never tried to grab them. V-John and Kafka are right though. They are more than capable of catching and killing them, so always supervise. Your set-up sounds fine.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSetXq2JrJc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HswY21xQUM0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZTAtvhAmU


----------



## JessicaUK89 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your experiences.. 

I must stress that they will be in a secure chicken coop and run unless I am in the garden supervising them with the dogs.. The dogs and chickens will never be left alone for a free for all! 

The breeder we had pepper from has free roaming chicken, ducks and geese and her three vizslas are fine with them.

Hopefully while peppers still young we can teach her the rights from wrong and they will learn to live with each other. 

Brilliant videos Harrigab  they have made me feel more confident about the new arrivals x


----------

